# 00 Altima exhaust noise when ignition.



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

my car is great... i had my fuel injection clean couple of weeks ago.. but now here and there, when I turn on the car... my car would make a choking noise with the exhaust or something. I dont know if the exhaust is still dirty or if it loose hitting my car. what does anyone think?!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

linkfeeney said:


> my car is great... i had my fuel injection clean couple of weeks ago.. but now here and there, when I turn on the car... my car would make a choking noise with the exhaust or something. I dont know if the exhaust is still dirty or if it loose hitting my car. what does anyone think?!


not sure i totally get what youre saying... is it a problem with the AIR coming out of the exhaust or with the muffler?


----------

